# [solved] Dbus and Hald startup errors

## cdstealer

Hey all,

I wonder if any of you knowledgeable people could help me with these two issues.  I've been digging away for months, but I just can't work it out.  I've googled like mad gone through the forum but I can't find any solution.

Anyways, here's all the info.

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.20-gentoo-r7 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # dbus-uuidgen --version
> 
> D-Bus UUID Generator 1.0.2
> 
> Copyright (C) 2006 Red Hat, Inc.
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # /etc/init.d/dbus restart
> 
>  * Service dbus stopping
> 
>  * Service dbus stopped
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # /etc/init.d/hald start
> 
>  * Service hald starting                                                                                                                                                              [ !! ]
> 
>  * ERROR:  hald failed to start

 

 *Quote:*   

> #hald --daemon=no --verbose=yes
> 
> Due to the length of the output can be found http://cdstealer.homeftp.net/hald.txt

 

Any help would be great.  The poor thing has been limping around for the last couple years.  It was my first Gentoo install   :Very Happy:    If you need any more information, please don't hesitate to ask.

Cheers

CDLast edited by cdstealer on Fri Jul 20, 2007 8:12 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Houdini

Have you tried re-emerging dbus/hald/related stuff?  Maybe without -fomit-frame-pointer to assist in debugging?

----------

## cdstealer

Hi Houdini

Thanks for the reply.  I've tried that and still the same errors.  

CD

----------

## firesox

Just to bump myself into this thread: The very same for me.

I've installed the latest version 0.5.9-r1. If I add hald to the default runlevel, KDE will die later on. Starting hal on konsole has no effect, it dies very quietly. My system info:

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.2.5 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r1, 2.6.21-gentoo i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: 2.6.21-gentoo i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.40GHz
> ...

 

----------

## Jorgo

Same here! In opposite to the thread starter i get the following when starting hald on console

```
hald --daemon=no --verbose=yes 

19:07:18.447 [I] hald.c:533: hal 0.5.9

19:07:18.447 [I] hald.c:598: Will not daemonize

19:07:18.447 [I] hald_dbus.c:4807: local server is listening at unix:abstract=/var/run/hald/dbus-nDMNprspXT,guid=fc6790d9eba76b17c133df00463cb9c6

19:07:18.450 [I] hald_runner.c:299: Runner has pid 9581

19:07:18.451 [W] ci-tracker.c:200: Could not get uid for connection: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NameHasNoOwner Could not get UID of name 'org.freedesktop.DBus': no such name

19:07:18.451 [E] hald_dbus.c:4462: Cannot get caller info for org.freedesktop.DBus

Runner started - allowed paths are '/usr/libexec:/usr/lib64/hal/scripts:/usr/bin'

19:07:18.453 [I] hald_runner.c:180: runner connection is 0x554300

19:07:18.455 [I] mmap_cache.c:251: cache mtime is 1178384170

19:07:18.455 [W] ids.c:294: Couldn't stat pci.ids file '/usr/share/misc/pci.ids', errno=13: Permission denied

19:07:18.455 [W] ids.c:515: Couldn't stat usb.ids file '/usr/share/misc/usb.ids', errno=13: Permission denied

19:07:18.455 [E] osspec.c:310: Unable to inotify_add_watch() for '/usr/share/hal/fdi/preprobe': Permission denied

*** [DIE] osspec.c:watch_fdi_files():389 : Error watching fdi files

```

```
emerge --info 

Portage 2.1.2.6 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r2, 2.6.21-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.21-gentoo x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.10

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 05 May 2007 15:50:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.32

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache1-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="snipt out"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3DNow 3DNowExt X a52 aac acpi alsa amd64 apache2 apm arts asf avi berkdb bidi bitmap-fonts cairo cdda cddb cdio cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dba dbus divx dlloader dri dts dvb dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd exif fam fat32 ffmpeg firefox flac font-server foomaticdb fortran freetype fuse gd gdbm gif gimp glitz gnome gnutls gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal httpd iconv imlib ipv6 isdnlog jpeg lame ldap libg++ libwww live mad matroska midi mikmod mmx2 mono motif mp3 mpeg mpm-worker mysql ncurses nfs nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre pdf pdflib perl pic png postgresql ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba scanner sdl session slang spell spl sse3 ssl stream svg tcpd theora threads tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb vcd vlm vorbis wxgtk wxwindows xine xml xml2 xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" DVB_CARDS="usb-wt220u" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa vga"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## coRpTitan

Greetings, 

try 

```
USE="acpi debug pcmcia" emerge -av /usr/portage/sys-apps/hal/hal-0.5.7.1-r5.ebuild
```

It fixed my problems and now i can do 

```
tbook ~ # /etc/init.d/dbus start && /etc/init.d/hald start

 * Starting D-BUS system messagebus ...                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Starting Hardware Abstraction Layer daemon ...                                                                                                    [ ok ]

tbook ~ # 

```

with no problems.

My versions:

```

*  sys-apps/dbus

      Latest version available: 1.0.2-r2

      Latest version installed: 1.0.2-r2

      Size of files: 1,367 kB

      Homepage:      http://dbus.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   A message bus system, a simple way for applications to talk to each other

      License:       || ( GPL-2 AFL-2.1 )

*  sys-apps/hal

      Latest version available: 0.5.9-r1

      Latest version installed: 0.5.7.1-r5

      Size of files: 1,550 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.freedesktop.org/Software/hal

      Description:   Hardware Abstraction Layer

      License:       || ( GPL-2 AFL-2.0 

```

----------

## firesox

Not working for me.

My message as follows:

```
May  7 15:15:06 homer hald[13775]: 15:15:06.350 [I] hald.c:543: Becoming a daemon

May  7 15:15:06 homer hald[13776]: 15:15:06.351 [I] hald_dbus.c:4807: local server is listening at unix:abstract=/var/run/hald/dbus-VnDnJSJ2S5,guid=df63a5c002e4e1af67863400463f265a

May  7 15:15:06 homer hald[13776]: 15:15:06.354 [I] hald_runner.c:299: Runner has pid 13777

May  7 15:15:06 homer hald[13776]: 15:15:06.355 [W] ci-tracker.c:200: Could not get uid for connection: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NameHasNoOwner Could not get UID of name 'org.freedesktop.DBus': no such name

May  7 15:15:06 homer hald[13776]: 15:15:06.355 [E] hald_dbus.c:4462: Cannot get caller info for org.freedesktop.DBus

May  7 15:15:06 homer hald[13776]: 15:15:06.355 [I] hald_runner.c:180: runner connection is 0x8095928

May  7 13:15:06 homer hald[13776]: 15:15:06.355 [I] mmap_cache.c:161: Regenerating fdi cache..

May  7 13:15:06 homer hald[13776]: 13:15:06.500 [I] mmap_cache.c:137: In regen_cache_cb exit_type=0, return_code=0

May  7 13:15:06 homer hald[13776]: 13:15:06.500 [I] mmap_cache.c:193: fdi cache generation done

May  7 13:15:06 homer hald[13776]: 13:15:06.500 [I] mmap_cache.c:251: cache mtime is 0
```

----------

## firesox

Anyone's speaking russian here?

http://gentoo.ru/node/6793

This thread is marked solved and shows the exact same error message like mine. But I don't understand the rest.

Anyone else?

----------

## Vlad.Sharp

 *firesox wrote:*   

> Anyone's speaking russian here?
> 
> http://gentoo.ru/node/6793
> 
> This thread is marked solved and shows the exact same error message like mine. But I don't understand the rest.
> ...

 

The resolution was a downgrade to 0.5.7.1-r3   :Smile:  [/quote]

----------

## firesox

 *Vlad.Sharp wrote:*   

> The resolution was a downgrade to 0.5.7.1-r3   

 

Thanks, I read this later and extracted just the version 0.5.7 and tried emerging this one.

But no go. Maybe the HAL isn't supposed to work anymore.

----------

## coRpTitan

 *firesox wrote:*   

>  *Vlad.Sharp wrote:*   The resolution was a downgrade to 0.5.7.1-r3    
> 
> Thanks, I read this later and extracted just the version 0.5.7 and tried emerging this one.
> 
> But no go. Maybe the HAL isn't supposed to work anymore.

 

And what about your D-bus version. Is D-bus running ok?

----------

## firesox

 *coRpTitan wrote:*   

> And what about your D-bus version. Is D-bus running ok?

 

I've the latest version installed: sys-apps/dbus-1.0.2-r2

The error message is dbus related, but I rather think, downgrading to r1 isn't that use- and helpful. I'm at a point with no clue how to solve this, so any help would be very appreciated, even if someone tells me, that it is working on his machine (hal and dbus with versions please).

----------

## firesox

Anyone's speaking spanish here?

I found this blog post

http://www.sunt.it/blog/2007/04/errore-hal-su-portatile-asus-a6-con-linux-ubuntu/

But it's in spanish, and I don't speak nor able to read spanish.

Anyone? Maybe there is the solution.

----------

## coRpTitan

 *firesox wrote:*   

> Anyone's speaking spanish here?
> 
> I found this blog post
> 
> http://www.sunt.it/blog/2007/04/errore-hal-su-portatile-asus-a6-con-linux-ubuntu/
> ...

 

It is not Spanish, it is Italy  :Razz:  But nvm, i can not speak Italy too, but there are 2 links:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=369135 -> about this bug in Ubuntu and there is also link for bug report with solution : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/62990. They are speaking about kernel ACPI bug and they advice 2 things : 

1) Turn off ACPI by : "acpi=off" in menu.lst in grub boot loader.

or

2) Compile newest kernel : at least 2.6.19 - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/62990/comments/18

----------

## cdstealer

Hi Coprtitan,

Thanks for the hints but still the same errors.

Cheers

CD

----------

## firesox

Update: I've installed a fresh Gentoo at home, and when starting hald via the init script it freezes. But in the process list there is a hald eating all my process power, without turning into a started status on console.

Edit: Downgrading to sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r5 did the trick for me. At home, but not at work. Strange.

----------

## br0ken

 *firesox wrote:*   

> Update: I've installed a fresh Gentoo at home, and when starting hald via the init script it freezes. But in the process list there is a hald eating all my process power, without turning into a started status on console.
> 
> Edit: Downgrading to sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r5 did the trick for me. At home, but not at work. Strange.

 

I have the same situation: hal-0.5.9-r1 works fine on my laptop (AMD64) but not on the desktop (i686) - the only solution was to run back to 0.5.7.1   :Shocked: 

----------

## slim.one

Just to give feedback... downgrade fixed it here, too. Same problem 'bout permissions.

Bye

----------

## Bazillus

 *Jorgo wrote:*   

> Same here! In opposite to the thread starter i get the following when starting hald on console
> 
> ```
> hald --daemon=no --verbose=yes 
> 
> ...

 

Hello!

I had the same error when emerging hal 0.5.9 but I could resolve the problem maintaining version 0.5.9:

I did the following in the sequence listed below:

- emerge linux-headers

- emerge glibc

- emerge hal

- emerge hal-info

Just check that you enabled inotivy in the kernel ...

Well, now dbus and hal don't deliver any error messages while startup anymore ...

Michael

----------

## Bazillus

I've read that this problem occurs when linux-headers was updated without recompiling glibc afterwards ...

Greetings

Michael

----------

## cdstealer

Hmmmm... ok.. upgraded kernel to 2.6.21-r4, upgraded linux-headers to 2.6.21 and recompiled glibc, dbus and hal.. now I'm getting the error

Bigfukka # hald --verbose=yes --daemon=no

15:15:41.785 [I] hald.c:533: hal 0.5.9

15:15:41.786 [I] hald.c:598: Will not daemonize

15:15:41.786 [I] hald_dbus.c:4807: local server is listening at unix:abstract=/var/run/hald/dbus-bgQsvyRI3H,guid=0dcf9c4680f0d40c39d41940a3f61000

15:15:41.786 [E] hald_dbus.c:5086: dbus_bus_get(): Failed to connect to socket /usr/local/var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused

----------

## cdstealer

YAY!!! right.. after many many hours of emerge -e world (over 20 hours and 797 packages) and several dependency problems.. I managed to sort it... dbus now nolonger complains and hal starts no probs... I wish I could explain it in detail, but to be quite honest... I think my system was pretty messed up from the years of abuse that I've hurled at it.

----------

## slackline

I've the same problem, running ~x86 with dbus-1.0.2-r2 and hald-0.5.9.1-r1 using kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r6.

```

# /usr/sbin/hald --verbose=yes

07:40:03.099 [I] hald.c:533: hal 0.5.9.1

07:40:03.100 [I] hald.c:542: Will daemonize

07:40:03.100 [I] hald.c:543: Becoming a daemon

```

Just sits there and hangs, whilst CPU maxes out.  If I Ctrl+C to quit I still have two hal related process running...

```

# ps -A | grep hal 

 8528 ?        00:03:37 hald

 8529 ?        00:00:00 hald-runner

```

Which I can kill (-9) and CPU load returns to normal, but obviously hald isn't running.

To follow up on some of the comments in the thread, I've recently updated glibc to 2.6.

Personally I don't feel that emerge -e world is a satisfactory solution, and would be keen to resolve the underlying problem.

There is a bugs at 168033 which discusses the issue, so hopefully things will get solved.

----------

## slackline

It appears there is a conflict between libgphoto2 and hal-0.5.9 as detailed in https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-561490-highlight-hald.html and the bugs it links to (https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=172830).

I'd only installed libgphoto2/gphoto2 as my camera had stopped being recognised as a USB device (see thread here and patch [url=]here[/url]).

If you have these installed and don't need them you can uninstall them, re-emerge hal and then things should be back to normal...

```

equery uses libgphoto2

emerge -C libgphoto2 gphoto2

emerge -av hal

/etc/init.d/hald start

```

Alternatively you could try the patch give in https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=172830.

----------

## whams

Just noticed, that re-emerging hal on it's own is not sufficient to solve the " * Starting Hardware Abstraction Layer daemon ...  [ !! ]"  - problem on my machine.

Since error messages indicate something is wrong with "fdi files" and finding out hal-info had something to do with this, I also re-emerged hal-info: this seems to have solved the problem for me.  

Of course, YMMV, as I have also followed most of the other suggestions in this thread. 

Versions: hal 0.5.9-r1, hal-info 20070425 , dbus  1.0.2-r2, kernel 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 with inotify.

----------

